# Anyone use estrogen vaginally?



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi, I am taking 4 x 2mg climaval tablets daily (think they are the same as progynova...little blue ones like the pill?) I am having lining issues again, and I have heard about ladies using these vaginally. I am thinking of trying it but I know that I would need to continue the same number of tablets if i am lucky enough to get my bfp. Has anyone done this with these tablets?
Thanks xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

I was instructed by my clinic to take 3 x 2mg orally and the 4th 2mg tablet vaginally.  Yep - it sure is small - but it does stay put - had a lush lining too!  


What does your clinic say?  Always best to double check with them honey.


    Tis xx


----------



## simi0100 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Smileandbehappy (lovin the name!!)

Yes i took the little blue pills too and my lining came out alright in the end - i was on x3 2mg a day so with 4 tablets you should be on your way to a nice thick lining - all the best.

Simi x


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks simi, did you take all 3 orally? Did you have an extended length of time on the tablets?  I am now on 5 daily tablets and go back for a scan at the end of the week. It may be cancelled again


----------



## simi0100 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Smileandbehappy, I took them orally yes and i was on them for nearly 3 weeks!  My lining came to about 9mm in the end which she said was acceptable so hopefully with your higher dose your lining will be fine by the time of your next scan.  All the best


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks simi...I am on day 17 of them now. Last time my lining only got to 7.6mm and they went ahead with transfer. If it is in the 7's on my next scan I will ask for a few more days and if it does not get to 8 I will cancel as I dont want to risk it again and waste my frosties.
Good luck xxx


----------



## simi0100 (Mar 17, 2011)

To smileandbehappy - yes take each day at a time and like you said better not to waste those little frosties so i will be   for you.  All the best and let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi I also have lining issues mine never makes it past the 5.5 mark on an fet and they say it's my normal!?! I ate brazil nuts drank soya milk and full fat milk and used a hot water bottle at night it grew a cm in the final week which is good for me cz usually it doesnt budge at all my final lining scan this time was 6 which sounds crap but it's as good as it gets for me all they offered me was 1 extra tablet a day for that last week i begged for something else but they said there was nothing grrr, anyways I'm currently 5dp 3dt and praying that my lining was sufficient enough to hold my snow babies for at least the next 9 (ish) month. Try not to stress yourself over it what will be will be and I've seen loads of success stories with linings even smaller than mine good luck   xxx


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing xxx I have now been on an extra tablet (5 x 2mg daily) for 10 extra days. Monday will be day 23 on estrogen so if it has not budged then I know there is nothing more I can possibly do as I have tried everything this time...estrogen, viagra, loads of supplements, clexane. I supposed that 7mm may be the highest I will ever get on a cycle where my ovaries are suppressed.
Silentlywishing..I will be hoping and praying for you bfp xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Smileandbehappy- wishing you luck,from someone who can't get a lining above 5mm. I was on 12 mgs of progynova tablets, can they do a patch and oral combi for you? I wouldn't decide to use them vaginally unless your clinic advised to. Which clinic are you at? Many now don't focus on thickness per se more trilaminar layers and uniformity of the lining.

Silentlywishing did your lining grow 1 cm- 10mm? That's amazing, but  I know some girls get v thick linings of 20 mm. Also the use of soya products is controversial as it is contraceptive properties - well debated on Ff? 
Good luck


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

JJ thanks. My lining always has that triple strpe they look for, it just never thickens enough when I DR. It is ok on natural cycles or cycles with stimms. My clinic do not do natural FETs though. I am having some pains now since reducing the buserelin 10 days ago, I hope it is not cysts again. I am just so nervous for tomorrow! I have spent so much on immune medication for this cycle and it would be horrible if it had to be cancelled. Surely it won't have gotton any thinner? Can you tell I am a wreck at the minute!? (I blame the estrogen and steroids!)


----------



## lisalashes (Jun 4, 2011)

Just thought I'd offer some advice because I'm in the same boat as you I've been on progynova for 14 days now and scan today showed 6.7mm .... I was almost doing cartwheels in the room as 3 days ago it was 3.5! My clinic are more than happy for me to go ahead with FET . The professor at my clinic, who is a pioneer and recognised worldwide , said that too much emphasis is put on thickness of womb and it's most important to have the triple layer... He said a womb of 5.5 or above with a triple layer is ideal. 
So yours sounds perfect, you should not feel down heartened in my opinion. 
Good luck x


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you so much Lisa, you have added to my new calm and relaxed lining outlook, as I also spoke to Penny at Serum who said the same thing, and that because I have had the husteroscopy and infection screening, a thin lining was just normal for me and triple stripe 7mm was perfect. She even told me that she recently had a pregnancy with a 3mm. It is so good to hear that your doctor has told you this as well. I was 7.1mm at my last scan and my transfer is next week. I am going to stop thinking about the lining now and focus on staying calm and relaxed! Thank you for sharing xxx


----------



## lisalashes (Jun 4, 2011)

Great! I'm so glad to have helped, some women like us just have thin linings, and a 7 is perfect! You should not think about it any more and now focus on transferring your precious snowbaby(s) 
I'm having my transfer next tues/wed, so nervous as we have three 2 day frosties but two are a bit below average grade c . But we have one A grade and we're really hoping they survive the thaw! What day is your transfer? Very best of luck, stay calm and positive


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Good luck Lisa xxx My transfer is Tuesday. My frozen embies are day 2 so they are going to thaw 6 on Monday morning and take them to day 3 for us. As I had ohss on my fresh cycle we had lots of frozen ones.
I am worried (again!) today as I have had light pink spotting  I dont know what it is, and I can't speak to anyone now as there is no one at the clinic until monday morning when it will be too late as my embies will have been thawed. I just hope it goes away.


----------

